# Snowy recipe



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

Anyone got a good snowy grouper recipe. Let me know what y'all got! thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

This works for all fish, Grouper Parmesan.


jim t said:


> Grouper Parmesan<DL><DT>*Ingredients:* <DD>3/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese <DD>1/2 cup butter or margarine, softened <DD>3 Tablespoons mayonnaise <DD>3 Tablespoons chopped green onions <DD>2 teaspoons chopped fresh chives <DD>6 grouper fillets (8 ounces each, about one inch thick) <DD>1/4 cup lemon juice <DD>1/4 teaspoon pepper <DD>lemon slices (optional) <DD>fresh chives (optional) </DD></DL>
> 
> Combine cheese, margarine, mayonnaise, green onions, and chives in a small bowl; stir well, and set aside. Place fillets on a lightly greased rack in a broiler pan. Drizzle lemon juice over fillets; sprinkle with pepper. Broil 6 inches from heat 8 to 10 minutes or until fish flakes easily when tested with a fork. Remove from oven; spread tops of fillets with cheese mixture. Broil an additional 2 minutes or until cheese is lightly browned and bubbly. Remove fillets to a serving platter. If desired, garnish with lemon slices and fresh chives.
> 
> ...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Keep it simple, Garlic powder, Black pepper , yellow corn meal, Grease at or near 400 degrees, Fresh fish. The temp is important most electric fish fryers wont reach that high.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

If the fish is fresh, the less ingredients the better for my taste buds. I would try to broil it with a little butter and maybe a pinch of garlic powder. When I fry I use a hot deep iron skillet. I use yellow corn meal, little salt and pepper. Sometimes I put a little beer with it and make it into a thin batter. There are also some decent fish fry packages in the grocery.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Does Snowy taste different than red or gag?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Blackened some Sunday night and it was fine.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Blackened some Sunday night and it was fine.


+1

we've been doing the baked mayo/parmigiana a long time and it's delicious but, time for blackening a thicker filet...


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

minkmaster said:


> Does Snowy taste different than red or gag?


I've personally never eaten one, but the guys I know that deep drop say it's one of the first fish out there. My buddy prefers them over golden tiles.


----------

